# ROTO T3/T4 60 trim Vs. Precision T3/T4 60 trim



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

As the title states, I will be purchasing a Kinetic Stage I kit for my VR6 and want to understand the differences and what people are running with there stage I kits. Lets assume for the moment that I will not be upgrading anytime soon (unless I can slip it by the wifey  ) but seriously just sticking to the Stage I for now. Thank you for the input.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i'm about to place the same order and to be honest with you for a piece of mind mind i'm willing to spend the extra $100 to upgrade to precision just because of the name behind the turbo..


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats good to hear. Are u doing any mods to the kit when u receive it like beefing up any of the kit components?

What about changing from the 60 trim to the 50 trim? Bring on full boost lower in the rpm range? Your thoughts anyone?


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

there is no comparision... Precision all the way... also get the bigger exhaust housing available for it... i think its a .82 in their website (t3 base) :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Jagermeister83 (Jun 26, 2007)

> PjS860ct
> there is no comparision... Precision all the way... also get the bigger exhaust housing available for it... i think its a .82 in their website (t3 base)


I will look into this. So the .82 exhaust housing is the same or different than a 50 or 60 trim? I am new to turbos and want to get as much input s I cna before I commit myself to this!


----------



## dub_slug (May 12, 2008)

just spend the extra $100, you wont regret it! Go big or go home :thumbup:

edit:


Jagermeister83 said:


> I will look into this. So the .82 exhaust housing is the same or different than a 50 or 60 trim? I am new to turbos and want to get as much input s I cna before I commit myself to this!


Just call kinetic and tell them you want the 60 trim precision with a larger exhaust housing :thumbup:


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

precision all the way. by far the best turbo on the market.


----------



## CorvetteKillerVr6 (May 9, 2007)

i would not buy the Roto.


Kinetics has my Rotomaster right now and its shot, there re-building it with Garrett CHRA and Exhaust housing and wheels.

Rotomaster only lasted 8 months :thumbdown:


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

good to know  $100 isnt that much might as well get quality part.


----------



## snobum (Dec 16, 2005)

two reasons why precision is better.. one a friends using a pt74 on his 1000hp supra and it is flawless for the past 4 years.

Two my buddy who owns HPF only uses the precision turbo's and there very reliable. and there cars are running from 600whp-1200whp reliably


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

got 30,000 km on my roto :sly:


----------

